# Emerging House Centipede



## orionmystery (Jun 11, 2015)

A newly molted house centipede (Scutigeridae). 



Scutigeridae_MG_0329 copy by Kurt (Orionmystery) G, on Flickr




Scutigeridae_MG_0326 copy by Kurt (Orionmystery) G, on Flickr

Backlit



Scutigeridae_MG_0341 copy by Kurt (Orionmystery) G, on Flickr

Backlit



Scutigeridae_MG_0346 copy by Kurt (Orionmystery) G, on Flickr


----------



## scooter2044 (Jun 11, 2015)

Looks like something from a Sci-Fi movie. Nice.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 11, 2015)

Centipedes creep me out more then any other insect and the closest I want to see one is on a computer screen.That being said, I think your critter photography is about the best I have ever seen on this forum or elsewhere.Superb Work


----------



## waday (Jun 11, 2015)

Nice shots!

But... THAT. IS. TERRIFYING.


----------



## baturn (Jun 11, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## tirediron (Jun 11, 2015)

Amazing!


----------



## orionmystery (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks for looking and commenting, scotter2044, DarkShadow, Wade, Brian, tirediron. Much appreciated.




scooter2044 said:


> Looks like something from a Sci-Fi movie. Nice.





DarkShadow said:


> Centipedes creep me out more then any other insect and the closest I want to see one is on a computer screen.That being said, I think your critter photography is about the best I have ever seen on this forum or elsewhere.Superb Work





waday said:


> Nice shots!
> 
> But... THAT. IS. TERRIFYING.





baturn said:


> Very nice!





tirediron said:


> Amazing!


----------



## mishele (Jun 12, 2015)

No!!! No!!! No!!!
Those things are horrible!!!


----------



## annamaria (Jun 12, 2015)

Ugh creepy!  Your shots are always good.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jun 12, 2015)

_Amazing_ photography as always Kurt. Never knew centipedes could be this colourful!
It's unfortunate that you've to use your signature like that on the image, but I'm sure you have your reason!


----------

